# emulsified shortening



## reds_21 (Dec 17, 2007)

I am new to the forum and have a question about shortening.

A lot of the recipes i make call for emulsified shortening. can anyone please explaing to me what this is. some recipes i use it says to use shortening or butter. i usually go with butter due to the taste/texture it has.

can anyone give me examples of emulsified shortening so i know what to buy?

FYI - i am making a devils food cake and it requires emulsified shortening

any help would be appreciated. i have tow days before this has to be made and im hoping for a solution by then!!!! :chef:


----------



## cakescraps (Oct 2, 2005)

I know this doesn't help you now, but, it might help someone else. 

Emulsified shortening is also known as cake, icing or high ratio shortening. It can absorb more sugar and liquid than regular vegetable shortening and gives a finer/smoother texture to cakes while helping to keep them moist, as well as keeping icings more stable. It's mostly used in icings and cakes where the recipe contains a large percentage of sugar. Alpine Hi-Ratio Shortening and Sweetex are the most common brands.


----------

